# Correct blower for 25 hp Sears GT 5000



## tcook (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a 2005 Sears GT5000 25 hp garden tractor (917.276020). This normally takes a 48" snowblower. A friend has a 42" two stage snowblower attachment (486.248381). Anyone know if that will mount on my tractor?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tcook said:


> I have a 2005 Sears GT5000 25 hp garden tractor (917.276020). This normally takes a 48" snowblower. A friend has a 42" two stage snowblower attachment (486.248381). Anyone know if that will mount on my tractor?


 Is he where you can try to install it on your mower to check to see if it fits? I think it would but not 100% sure.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id haul your tractor over there and try to hook it up- thats the best way to see if it fits. Most of those attachments are universal.


----------

